# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  posting issue

## organicunlimited

Hello, 

Can someone help me get past the "post denied" due to the spam software? I've duplicated the problem in both of my browsers... TYIA

----------


## almostgone

Hang on. The information is being forwarded to *Admin*.
Just be patient please. *Admin* stays very busy!

Thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## *Admin*

Did you check your spam folder for emails from me? I think It is fixed but need you to try to log out and back in.

----------

